# HDRO-Guide.de



## IceAngel02 (7. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*​ 
*Folgende Guides zu "Schatten von Angmar" stehen zur verfügung:

*
Angmar - "Nûrz-Ghâshu-Spalte" (The Rift) Level 50
Angmar - Carn Dum Level 50
Angmar - Urugarth Level 50
Angmar - Barad Gularan Level 50
Nordhöhen Fornost - Wassergeist Level 30 - 75 (erst mit Update 7)
Nordhöhen Fornost - Erdgeist Level 30 - 75 (erst mit Update 7) *(In Arbeit)*
Nordhöhen Fornost - Feuergeist Level 30 - 75 (erst mit Update 7) *(In Arbeit)*
Nordhöhen Fornost - Schattengeist Level 30 - 75 (erst mit Update 7) *(In Arbeit)*
Großes Hügelgrab - Sambrog Level 24 - 75
Großes Hügelgrab - Thadur Level 22 - 75
Großes Hügelgrab - Das Labyrinth Level 20 - 75
Garth Argawen - Hügelgräber Level 32
Garth Argawen - Festung Level 32
Garth Argawen - Arboretum Level 32
Helegrod - Spinnen Trakt Level 50 - 75
Helegrod - Riesen Trakt Level 50 - 75
Helegrod - Drachenbrut Trakt Level 50 - 75
Helegrod - Drachen Trakt Thorog Level 50 - 75*
*
Anuminas - Haudh Valandil Level 40 - 75
Anuminas - Glinghant Level 40 - 75
Anuminas - Feste Elendil Level 40 - 75
*
Folgende Guides zu "Minen von Moria" stehen zur verfügung:

*
Moria - Fil Gashan (FG) Level 58 )
Moria - Die Schmieden von Khazad-Dûm Level 58
Moria - Handwerkshalle (HwH) Level 58
Moria - Filikul - Nornúan (Schildi) Level 58
Moria - Der abscheuliche Schlund (Wächter) Level 58
Moria - Die grosse Treppe Level 56
Moria - Schattenbinge Level 58
Moria - Dar Narbugud (DN) Level 58
Moria - Die sechzehnte Halle Level 58
Moria - Skumfil (Skum) Level 58
Moria - Lumul Nar (Die Spiegelhallen) Level 58
Moria - Nala-dum (Die Wasserräder) Level 58
Moria - Die vergessene Schatzkammer Level 54
Eregion - Die Schule in Tham Mirdain Level 50 - 75
Eregion - Die Bibliothek in Tham Mirdain Level 50 - 75
*
Folgende Guides zu "Belagerung des Düsterwalds" stehen zur verfügung:

*
Dol Guldur - Sammath Gul (SG) Level 65
Dol Guldur - Barad Guldur (BG) Level 65
Dol Guldur - Die Schwerthalle (SH) Level 65
Dorl Guldu - Warg-Gehege (WG) Level 65
Dol Guldur - Verliese von Dol Guldur Level 65
*
Folgende Guides zu "In ihrer Abwesenheit" stehen zur verfügung:

*
Auenland - der Nordhüttinger Hof (NH) Level 65
Annundir - Steinhöhe Level 65
Trollhöhen - Verlorener Tempel (VT) Level 65
Forochel - Sari Surma (Gletscherfestung) Level 65
Enedwaith - Feste Dunhoth (FD) Level 65
*
**
Folgende Guides zu "Verlorene Legenden von Eriador" stehen zur Verfügung:

*
Einsame Lande - Herberge der verlassenen Level 20 - 75
Angmar - Halle der Nacht Level 40 - 75
*
Folgende Guides zu "Der Aufstieg Isengard" stehen zur Verfügung:

*
Enedwaith - Draigoch´s Höhle Level 75
Isengart - Am Rande des Fangorn Level 75
Isengart - Die Gruben Isengarts Level 75
Isengart - Dargnàkh Entfesselt Level 75
Isengart - Giesserei Level 75
Isengart - Der Turm von Orthanc Level 75*<-- Noch in Arbeit (80 % Fertig ID 5 folgt noch)*
*
Folgende Guides zu "Ufer des Großen Flusses" stehen zur Verfügung:

*
Limklar-Schlucht - Die Wurzeln des Fangorn Level 75


----------



## IceAngel02 (28. Januar 2011)

Es wurden weitere Guides entsprechend auf dem neusten Stand gebracht, viel Spaß beim lesen ;D


----------



## IceAngel02 (24. April 2011)

Neue Guides zum Nordhüttinger Hof und Steinhöhe sind fertig, neu sind auch unsere Video Guides die nach und nach kommen.


----------



## IceAngel02 (28. Januar 2012)

Unsere neue Seite ist nun Online, und es wurdne auch die Guides überarbeitet sowie einige Isengards Guides fertig gestellt.


----------



## IceAngel02 (4. Februar 2012)

Der Guide zur Instanz Dargnákh Entfesselt ist nun Fertig

HdRO Guide Dargnákh Entfesselt by HdRO-Guides.de


----------



## IceAngel02 (5. Februar 2012)

So der Guide zur Instanz am Rande des Fangorn ist nun Fertig und Online, vorab erst mal für Stufe 1, Stufe 2 folgt aber noch

Hier geht es zum Guide
[url="http://reiter-von-rohan.com/hdro-guides/21-hdro-instanzen/guides/488-die-gruben-isengarts-guide.html"]
Auch der Guide zu den Gruben von Isengards ist nun Fertig
[/url]


----------



## IceAngel02 (14. März 2012)

Guide zur Instanz die Wurzeln des Fangorn ist nun Fertig.


----------



## Geology rocks! (9. April 2012)

Ich glaube ich hatte das schon mal gefragt, aber ich mache es einfach nochmal ^^


Überarbeitet ihr/Du auch mal die KlassenGuides? 
Die hatten mir bei meinem Jäger sehr geholfen und ich wollte mich nun daran machen meinen Wächter zu optimieren 



PS: Und meiner Frau helfen ihren Barden zu verbessern^^


----------



## IceAngel02 (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo Geology

Ich habe gerade gesehen das du was gefragt hattes, da ich gerade oben die Guides Aktualisiert habe wegen neuen neuen Fornost Instanzen die Montag ja kommen.
Zu deiner Frage, ja die Klassen Guides sind Mittlerweile sehr alt. Ich hatte die damals aus dem Internet gesammelt. Ich werde aber sehen sobald ich die neuen Fornost Guides Fertig habe, das ich mal einen Komplett neuen Wächter Guide aufsetze da ich ja seit 2 Jahren meinen Wächter Spiele. zu den anderen Klassen muss ich dann mal schauen ob ich evtl was im Internet finden kann. Da ich nicht jede Klasse Spiele und daher auch nicht zu jeder Klasse entsprechend einen Guide Schreiben kann. Da bin ich auch etwas auf die Mithilfe der anderen Spieler angewiesen.

Ich werde aber schauen was ich machen kann.


----------



## IceAngel02 (8. Juni 2012)

So der Guide für Fornost Wassergeist ist Fertig inkl Video
Der Guide zum Turm von Orthanc ist nun auch zu 80% Fertig, ID 5 folgt noch. Inkl. Videos und Loot Übersicht.


----------



## Nagroth (19. August 2012)

Dickes Lob und Dankeschön....eure Seite und die des Widerstandes sind einfach grandios!


----------



## IceAngel02 (22. August 2012)

Hi und vielen Dank, wobei ich erwähnen muss das der Widerstand eine eigenständige Sippe ist, und der Widerstand selber oder dessen Seite nix mit mir bzw. uns zu tun hat. Ich Unterstütze nur den Widerstand bei der Pflege der Datenbank so gut ich kann.


----------

